# Need some advice to avoid fork hits please!



## SmallArmsFire (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi and thanks for taking the time to read this. I want to start by saying that both these slingshots came from Milbro in top notch condition without a mark on them, and in the right hands both are great as i have seen in numerous youtube videos. Unfortunately i'm clearly not. Just to clarify all marks on the slingshots were made by me not using it properly before anyone thinks im having a go at Milbro or Gamekeeper John!

I usually shoot the Milbro Chillbro in stainless steel but ive dropped it and bent one of the forks permanently so i thought id give flat bands a go.

Got myself a PPSG and as you can see from the photos all i seem to do is fork hit at the bottom, so then i bought the new PPMG thinking if it has a bigger gap it might help me avoid hitting the fork and sending the round about 15 ft to the right of where I am aiming!

shooting with the slingshot on its side with 12mm lead.

If anyone can help id really appreciate as im starting to lose hope! Thanks again Freddie (SmallArmsFire)


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

This is one of the best explanations I know my friend

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Take care


----------



## SmallArmsFire (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you !


----------



## SmallArmsFire (Apr 7, 2016)

Peter Recuas said:


> This is one of the best explanations I know my friend
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/
> 
> Take care


Thank you very much Peter, been out today and I didn't get a single one really happy


----------

